# Considering a Maine **** cat



## jogonmd95 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I've been thinking of getting a Maine **** kitten.Any feedbacks re this breed would be greatly appreciated.Btw, i have 3 Persians, a Himalayan, and 1 DSH.
TIA,
Jogon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You've added 3 Persian cats since May? That's a lot of cats in a short time.


----------



## jogonmd95 (Feb 21, 2015)

YES.Can't get enough.My family loves the cats ,kids fight over them. Now i want to get a ****.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Not to quash your enthusiasm, but cats aren't pack animals like dogs. They don't always do well in large groups.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

^ that.
Maybe it's a good way to teach the kids to share.


----------



## jogonmd95 (Feb 21, 2015)

hi all,
Well got my Blackbrown ****/Persian kitten(3 mos.old).So far he's getting along quite well with his 5 other playmates. Like a pride. He's very docile and sweet. Apparently, pure
Maine **** cats here in the Philippines excessively shed their fur due to the very warm weather all year round. Most breeders here mate coons with persians to avoid the hairloss
predicament.
best,
jogon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd love to see a photo of the newest member of the pride.


----------

